# Can I keep yeast dough for a long time?



## msalper

After kneading yeast dough enough and being sure if it has risen perfectly, can we keep it in refrigerator or special pot, I don't know, for a week or more?


----------



## kyles

moved to specific forum


----------



## jkath

Let's get this thread bumped back up to the top.


----------



## ronjohn55

msalper said:
			
		

> After kneading yeast dough enough and being sure if it has risen perfectly, can we keep it in refrigerator or special pot, I don't know, for a week or more?


 
Is this the actual dough for bread/rolls/etc.? Or is it more like a yeast sponge?

Yeasties are VERY hardy creatures, as long as you don't heat them past about 110 deg F. In a refridgerator, they will saty viable for quite some time, but they may need some extra time and help "waking up" as the length of storage time increases (Usually some sort of food - sugar and nutrients - and warm temps). 

If it's the actual dough for cooking, I'm not 100% sure, but I think it should be alright as long as there isn't anything in the dough that would pose a risk (i.e. raw egg). 

John


----------



## marmalady

As Ronjohn said, yes, you can keep a dough, but the major problem would be it drying out. When we made mega pizza dough at the restaurant, it only held well for 1-2 days before it developed a 'crust' on it, and started drying out, even with it being covered.


----------



## TomW

marmalady said:
			
		

> ...When we made mega pizza dough at the restaurant, it only held well for 1-2 days before it developed a 'crust' on it, and started drying out, even with it being covered.


While I make considerably less pizza dough than a restaurant uses, I got excellent results putting the dough ball in an oiled, 2 gallon Ziploc bag to let it proof.

Wondering if proofing dough for dinner rolls would improve the outcome, I tried the same thing for a batch of rolls letting it sit in the refrigerator for 24 hours or so.  The rolls cooked fine the next day, but they had a much more distinct yeast flavor.

I now wonder if this flavor would get more intense if left in the fridge longer.  

Tom


----------



## msalper

jkath said:
			
		

> Let's get this thread bumped back up to the top.


Thanks jkath 



			
				ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Is this the actual dough for bread/rolls/etc.? Or is it more like a yeast sponge?
> In a refridgerator, they will saty viable for quite some time, but they may need some extra time and help "waking up" as the length of storage time increases (Usually some sort of food - sugar and nutrients - and warm temps).


I meant bread dough or pizza dough... My friend told me that some bakers can keep their pizza or bread dough in a special freezing for a week. But He ddidn't know more about that. I wonder if any simple solution to keep them.
Could you please explain more fully about sugar/nutrients?  Thank you John...



			
				marmalady said:
			
		

> you can keep a dough, but the major problem would be it drying out. When we made mega pizza dough at the restaurant, it only held well for 1-2 days before it developed a 'crust' on it, and started drying out, even with it being covered.


How did you keep it? Could you please give me more detail?
Thanks


----------



## msalper

Tomw said:
			
		

> While I make considerably less pizza dough than a restaurant uses, I got excellent results putting the dough ball in an oiled, 2 gallon Ziploc bag to let it proof.
> 
> Wondering if proofing dough for dinner rolls would improve the outcome, I tried the same thing for a batch of rolls letting it sit in the refrigerator for 24 hours or so. The rolls cooked fine the next day, but they had a much more distinct yeast flavor.
> 
> I now wonder if this flavor would get more intense if left in the fridge longer.
> 
> Tom


 
I'm sorry Tom what is the Ziploc bag? Is it similar to aluminium foils? 
Was this distinct yeast flavor bad? If not; I can take another step to test it in the ref. for a longer time.


----------



## jkath

Alper, a Ziploc bag is a clear plastic bag that has a "zipper" type closure at the top. It keeps the air out and keeps foods fresh.


----------



## msalper

Thanks jkath.. I have known it already... Sometimes, somehow I'm too lazy searching for smt...


----------



## marmalady

Maybe because the walk-in is kept cooler than most fridges at home are; we also didn't completey encase it, like in a ziplock; just had parchment over the top and tucked down the sides, after the top of the dough was oiled.


I would think ziplocks or any plastic bag (? Did you oil the inside of the bag?) would work great.

And yes, the longer you proof the dough, the more flavor from the little yeasties will develop!


----------



## ronjohn55

msalper said:
			
		

> Could you please explain more fully about sugar/nutrients?  Thank you John...


 
Certainly! Sugar is yeast food. It's what they eat in order to give off CO2 (and alcohol). The nutrients are things like diammonium phosphate, nitrogen, etc. that help promote yeast health and reproduction. 

When yeast are stored long term, not all of them make it. by providing an environment with food and nutrients, the remaining yeast will wake up and start reproducing, ensuring that you have a healthy population of viable yeast. 

Hope this helps!
John


----------



## jkath

<<feeling like I'm back in high school science class>>

Ummmm....... Mr. Ronjohn, will this be on the test?


----------



## ronjohn55

jkath said:
			
		

> <<feeling like I'm back in high school science class>>
> 
> Ummmm....... Mr. Ronjohn, will this be on the test?


 
Yes, we'll be covering yeast nutrients and reproductions, specific gravities, fermentations, and alpha acid isomerizations. 

Study samples will be available... Just show your ID to the bartender.  

John


----------



## jkath

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Yes, we'll be covering yeast nutrients and reproductions, specific gravities, fermentations, and alpha acid isomerizations.
> 
> Study samples will be available... Just show your ID to the bartender.
> 
> John


----------



## msalper

Thank you guys!!. 
It was very educational John !!! 
I will make some tries about it and I'll let you know my test later...


----------



## subfuscpersona

msalper said:
			
		

> After kneading yeast dough enough and being sure if it has risen perfectly, can we keep it in refrigerator or special pot, I don't know, for a week or more?


Its hard to give a good answer to your question without knowing the *type* of yeast dough that you wish to refrigerate as the amount of fat and, to some degree, the amount of sweetener will affect the appropriate answer. If you wish, please post the recipe(s) you're using so I can target my answer better.

Absent knowing what *type* of yeast dough you wish to refrigerate, here are some general guidelines...

Almost all yeast-rising doughs can benefit from a final rise (prior to the pre-baking rise) in a refrigerator for a period of 8 to 24 hours. This slow, refrigerator rise, is a well-known technique for developing flavor in yeast-rising doughs.

In this case the (punched down) dough is put in a *lightly oiled* container, the top of the dough is also *lightly oiled*, the container is covered closely with plastic wrap, and the dough is let rise in the refrigerator. The container must be large enough to allow the dough to at least double in bulk, as yeast action will continue under refrigeration until the dough is cooled completely. The actual time it takes to stop yeast action depends on the temp of the 'frig and the material of the container (a thin metal container will cool more rapidly than, for example, a thick pottery bowl). 

A "crust" can form on refrigerated dough over time, especially if the dough is held in the 'frig over 24 hrs. The "crust" is simply the natural effect of the evaporation of moisture in the dough from it's surface. This can be prevented by [1] closely covering the bowl with plastic wrap and [2] having the top of the dough *lightly* greased or oiled (since fat/oil provides a natural barrier to water). As extra insurance, you can put plastic wrap directly on top of the oiled dough as well as covering the top of the bowl.

I personally have only held refrigerated dough for about 24 hours. If you want to hold the dough longer than this, I would suggest refrigerating the dough for a max of 24 hours, punching it down, and then wrapping it well in plastic wrap and freezing it (put a label on it re type of dough and freezing date). In my experience, frozen dough, when defrosted, does rise and bake well. Defrost the dough in the 'frig. If you defrost it at room temperature, the dough on the outside will begin to rise while the inside is still frozen. When defrosted, shape it the usual way and give it a final rise "in the pan" prior to baking it according to your recipe. The final rise may take longer than usual since the dough will be cool.

Do, if you wish, experiment with holding dough under frigeration for 24 to 72 hrs. However, be aware that, when dough is held under refrigeration it *can* develop an *acidic* or *yeasty* taste that may not be to your liking. Again, the amount of fat, sweetener, salt and (even) yeast will all affect the final taste as they all have an effect on how rapidly yeast can multiply in the dough.

If you're attempting to duplicate the procedure of a professional kitchen/bakery/pizzeria, be cautious. An ordinary home kitchen can seldom duplicate the conditions of a professional bakery. It is better to know your own kitchen than to follow blindly the methods of a professional kitchen. If you are, in fact, attempting to duplicate the procedures of a professional kitchen, at least arm yourself with a *detailed explanation* of the equipment, temperatures, recipes and timing used. This will guide you in your efforts.

Best of luck...


----------



## Michael in FtW

I'm sure glad you got into the discussion sub! A very eloquent and concise answer.


----------



## subfuscpersona

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I'm sure glad you got into the discussion sub! A very eloquent and concise answer.


thanks Michael! Do I get karma?


----------



## jkath

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> thanks Michael! Do I get karma?


 
You did from me!


----------



## msalper

I've  already given you a karma sub!!!


----------



## Starnoodles

I actually made some yeast Pretzel dough today  and I was wondering the same thing! Thanks everybody for the great advice!


----------

